# Help oil leak 2006 GLI



## savyen (Mar 29, 2009)

I recently bought my second GLI and I have an oil leak on the Drivers side. I can not tell where it is coming from. Also the CEL is on and the VW dealership stated that it was the MAF sensor and the it got oil on it and needs to be cleaned. Any suggestions or ideas of where it could be leaking would be grateful.
Thanks,


----------



## vw-devil (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Help oil leak 2006 GLI (savyen)*

I have the same problem. I have an oil leak behind the engine and on the drivers side. Dripping slowly. I tried finding where its leaking but, there isn't too much space to look up from the bottom of the car even after i remove the lower engine cover. At first i thought it was my brake fluid, but it's not. Deffiniatly engine oil. Im' gonna try to find out more tonight, and keep you updated on the problem. Please let me know if you find something out too!


----------



## zgdonkey (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Help oil leak 2006 GLI (vw-devil)*

If you can't find the oil leak yourself then how is someone else going to find it over the internet?


----------

